# I may have done something extremely naughty



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:aureola: What did i do???? :eek6: :aureola:

Would i have gone and got a chinese hammy??? Surely not?? :aureola:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Watch out they are escape artists. One escaped from a a cardboard box whilst I nipped in my mums for 5 minutes once. It went behind the dashboard of the car and was a nightmare to get out.:scared: We could hear it nibbling on the wires.:scared: We had just bought two from a local breeder.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> It went behind the dashboard of the car


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I also may have a new robo :aureola:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The Chinese do hamies now, sweet and sour or chow mein?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

hawksport said:


> The Chinese do hamies now, sweet and sour or chow mein?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The Chinese do hamies now, sweet and sour or chow mein?


mmmm chow mein :drool: :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I also may have a new robo :aureola:


    

I reckon there is no '_may' _about it.. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I reckon there is no '_may' _about it.. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:aureola: :eek6:

You "may" be right :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will post piccies when they've settled in 

You have guineas dont ya.... Are they easy to bond? 
I am asking cos there is one that i am planning on stealing and he's all on his own


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*is extremely jealous*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg are you 'looking after them for me" again like you were looking after the pregnant hams? Your dad is gonna hate me the amount of poor creatures I "ask you to look after" then never collect :lol:. Soooooooo names, call one Dora go on do it you know you want to.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :aureola: :eek6:
> 
> You "may" be right :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Are you bonding him with another male or a female? Two males might be tricky although it can work out, you can only try. :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg are you 'looking after them for me" again like you were looking after the pregnant hams? Your dad is gonna hate me the amount of poor creatures I "ask you to look after" then never collect :lol:. Soooooooo names, call one Dora go on do it you know you want to.


:aureola: no of course not :aureola:

Dora, Boots and Swiper...

Yes thats 3 names...

The funny thing is.. I brought them home. Put them in the cages.. Went and had a coffee and when i got back, the robo had multiplied :scared:

Tis magic!!  :lol:



Jazzy said:


> Are you bonding him with another male or a female? Two males might be tricky although it can work out, you can only try. :thumbup:


Not sure yet hun. Not 100% sure of the sex


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :aureola: :eek6:
> 
> You "may" be right :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Wiggy maybe????

Awww yeah need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What are you like.. you can't even be trusted anymore to nip the pet shop and get your guys food with out raiding the live animals.. :lol:

Hawksport.. thats terrible.. :lol: Irl have mine in satay please.. :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> What are you like.. you can't even be trusted anymore to nip the pet shop and get your guys food with out raiding the live animals.. :lol:


Isnt my fault if they follow me home is it :aureola:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Isnt my fault if they follow me home is it :aureola:


:lol: well what can I say.. thank someone you just dont wear the same perfume as me.. Is it rodent pulse you have been wearing lately? :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: well what can I say.. thank someone you just dont wear the same perfume as me.. Is it rodent pulse you have been wearing lately? :lol:


:eek6:  Might be  :lol:

TDM gave me it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :eek6:  Might be  :lol:
> 
> TDM gave me it


 sowie


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> sowie


I think we should lend it to Hayley  :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :eek6:  Might be  :lol:
> 
> TDM gave me it


Oh No!!!

I bet she got it off YR.. And I bet he gave Niki some.. LOL well thats why i dont have your guys probs.. :lol: I will avoid you guys now.. I dont want you sending any down the connection.. :lol: I have 3 small cages and a tank left suitable for mice..:lol: and I really dont need them..:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I bet she got it off YR.. And I bet he gave Niki some.. LOL well thats why i dont have your guys probs.. :lol: I will avoid you guys now.. I dont want you sending any down the connection.. :lol: I have 3 small cages and a tank left suitable for mice..:lol: and I really dont need them..:lol:




Yep.. He started it all. Bad boy!! :lol:

You cant avoid us... You like poo too much :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :aureola: no of course not :aureola:
> 
> Dora, Boots and Swiper...
> 
> ...


definitley magic


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

HAHA rodents do have excellent orientation skills.

Oh MOM......................I know of some free mice.....poor little things....all alone............needing two or three tanks in order to live in


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> HAHA rodents do have excellent orientation skills.
> 
> Oh MOM......................I know of some free mice.....poor little things....all alone............needing two or three tanks in order to live in


haha Im immune at the min.. I may have the cages..lol but I haven't got a shelf left..lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> HAHA rodents do have excellent orientation skills.
> 
> Oh MOM......................I know of some free mice.....poor little things....all alone............needing two or three tanks in order to live in


Is that those poor little mice that will die if nobody takes them? Yeah I heard about them too .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> haha Im immune at the min.. I may have the cages..lol but I haven't got a shelf left..lol


:idea: :idea:

Buy 5 Tier Heavy Duty Wire Shelving. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> haha Im immune at the min.. I may have the cages..lol but I haven't got a shelf left..lol


:lol::lol::lol:

im immune too 


srhdufe said:


> :idea: :idea:
> 
> Buy 5 Tier Heavy Duty Wire Shelving. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


*wants*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I can say nothing in my defence.. And Im not clicking on the link..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

metame said:


> *wants*


They are ace. Very sturdy and hold lots of cages 



momentofmadness said:


> I can say nothing in my defence.. And Im not clicking on the link..


Do it... You know you want to


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> They are ace. Very sturdy and hold lots of cages
> 
> Do it... You know you want to


LoL I can't cause I am tied to a puppy at the min.. :lol:
And Lisa is very demanding.. Staring at me through the tank.. whilst I am sat here now.. :lol: Good news here.. Lisa came into season so no babies..  and when she was in season she was extremely happy for me to stroker her and pick her up..:thumbup:

Satan on the other hand is still being Satan..

And to TDM, P Neeco has put all her weight back on.. so I have no clues what was up with her?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LoL I can't cause I am tied to a puppy at the min.. :lol:
> And Lisa is very demanding.. Staring at me through the tank.. whilst I am sat here now.. :lol: Good news here.. Lisa came into season so no babies..  and when she was in season she was extremely happy for me to stroker her and pick her up..:thumbup:
> 
> Satan on the other hand is still being Satan..


Must have missed the threads. Who's satan? And lisa?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Must have missed the threads. Who's satan? And lisa?


Before xmas by accident I went with our Jamie to pets @ home for some rat food and hamster muesli and puppy wormer.. I came out with two more hamster form the adoption bit.. EeeeK. Jamie paid £2.00 each for them.. 
Satan was called sooty but I changed it to yoshi and he was lovely the first week.. about 6 weeks old.. Then at christmas he like bit me about 5 times and I couldn't get his teeth off me.. Now called Satan! He is black long haired..

Lisa Simpson... She was in a tank and called nibbles and a male.. turned out Nibs had gone and they had found Lisa on the loose at the back Of [email protected] and stuck her in the tank.... so we took her and I couldn't get her..:lol: She was unholdable Anyways Ive been working on her and now I can pick her up and can stroke her in the tank.. 

That is the last time I go [email protected] with our Jamie.. they had about 10 in the adoption bit in the back.. And he wanted them all... Now if bloody Syrians would live together we would have come home with them all..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

But....but.....we nned a lovely home with special wire shelving from Argos....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Now if bloody Syrians would live together we would have come home with them all..


:idea: I think we should breed syrians. Friendly, sociable ones that can live together


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :idea: I think we should breed syrians. Friendly, sociable ones that can live together


You could have Darla as breeding stock, oh you said friendly and sociable I read that as fierce and sociopathic.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You could have Darla as breeding stock, oh you said friendly and sociable I read that as fierce and sociopathic.


Does she change colour?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Does she change colour?


Ha ha actually when I got her she was virtually white and now shes a cream banded, shes the only really colour changing hamster I own. Temperament is excellent if you like being bitten and I think she would be perfect for your breeding program.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmm... Maybe she'd been crossbred with a winter white then? :lol: :lol:

Are her teeth removable?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Hmmm... Maybe she'd been crossbred with a winter white then? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Are her teeth removable?


Im not sure, next time they are lodged in my finger I'll take a closer look.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im not sure, next time they are lodged in my finger I'll take a closer look.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Im not sure, next time they are lodged in my finger I'll take a closer look.


When she bites you.. Does she hang on.. I really struggle to get Satan off my hand.. he was like a lock jaw hamster.. LOL (another new breed)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> When she bites you.. Does she hang on.. I really struggle to get Satan off my hand.. he was like a lock jaw hamster.. LOL (another new breed)


I popped her in the bath when she was a little baby and she actually made me jump out of the bath, she bit my feet and my legs and was on her way up to get higher bodily parts, she doesnt hang on but she certainly gives a nasty nip. I love her really because shes sweet as long as you dont hold her, its just a shame she cant ever be held.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

This thread is lacking Pictures Sarah???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> This thread is lacking Pictures Sarah???


What she said :thumbup:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> was on her way up to get higher bodily parts.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thing it wasnt Chris in the bath with her :lol: :lol: :lol:



momentofmadness said:


> This thread is lacking Pictures Sarah???


STOP SHOUTING AT ME HAYLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will get pics later when they are awake... Plus i have to find my phone :blushing:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I popped her in the bath when she was a little baby and she actually made me jump out of the bath, she bit my feet and my legs and was on her way up to get higher bodily parts, she doesnt hang on but she certainly gives a nasty nip. I love her really because shes sweet as long as you dont hold her, its just a shame she cant ever be held.


Blimey Satan grabs and hangs on.. I swear if he was bigger he would rag me as well.. :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Blimey Satan grabs and hangs on.. I swear if he was bigger he would rag me as well.. :lol:


Maybe he needs exercising?? I will send Dean and Sam round to do it if you want. But you HAVE to send them back


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Blimey Satan grabs and hangs on.. I swear if he was bigger he would rag me as well.. :lol:


Awwww he sounds sweet :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Maybe he needs exercising?? I will send Dean and Sam round to do it if you want. But you HAVE to send them back


No worries I will exercise them t whilst they are here.. :lol: :001_tt1::001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Maybe he needs exercising?? I will send Dean and Sam round to do it if you want. But you HAVE to send them back


Piccies!!! And when sam and dean are finished the exorcism they are to be sent ot me - Sarah has had them ages and it's my turn!!! :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Piccies!!! And when sam and dean are finished the exorcism they are to be sent ot me - Sarah has had them ages and it's my turn!!! :lol:


rrr: Hayley likes me better... So she wont listen to you :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> rrr: Hayley likes me better... So she wont listen to you :lol:


STICK THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M GONNA SEND CAS TO GO WOOPANGEL ON YOUR A$$ :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> STICK THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M GONNA SEND CAS TO GO WOOPANGEL ON YOUR A$$ :lol:


Not scared of him. My Dean will protect me :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good thing it wasnt Chris in the bath with her :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> STOP SHOUTING AT ME HAYLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will get pics later when they are awake... Plus i have to find my phone :blushing:


its later now!

if you still cant fin your phone pm me your number and i'll happily ring it for you


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

metame said:


> its later now!
> 
> if you still cant fin your phone pm me your number and i'll happily ring it for you


Already tried it. Its on silent :blushing:

Will have a look for it tomorrow. Cos i neeeeeed it :blushing:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Not scared of him. My Dean will protect me :lol:


Even Dean wasn't able to withstand woopass Cas. Drunken, hopeless Cas maybe :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Already tried it. Its on silent :blushing:
> 
> Will have a look for it tomorrow. Cos i neeeeeed it :blushing:


nit as much as we need pictures 

you obviously need to tidy up!

:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Even Dean wasn't able to withstand woopass Cas. Drunken, hopeless Cas maybe :lol:


:idea: i have plenty of vodka


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

metame said:


> nit as much as we need pictures
> 
> you obviously need to tidy up!
> 
> :lol:


Will you do it for me please?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well Its tomorrow now!!!!!:crazy::001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Well Its tomorrow now!!!!!:crazy::001_tt2:


Im starting to think there arent any new hamsters , I think someone needs to prove themselves dont you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Any piccies anywhere of the new hammies or have I missed them?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok fine... I have piccies now...

Will upload them later when i find my cable. I think the thieving gremlins have been attacking me. Cos i still havent found my phone either


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Ok fine... I have piccies now...
> 
> Will upload them later when i find my cable. I think the thieving gremlins have been attacking me. Cos i still havent found my phone either


I reckon the chinese hamster has it - they are devious little things....:scared:
It's probably phoning all it's mates in China to come over as we speak..:scared:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I reckon the chinese hamster has it - they are devious little things....:scared:
> It's probably phoning all it's mates in China to come over as we speak..:scared:


:scared: Illegals!! :scared: :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: Illegals!! :scared: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Just hope they have had their rabies jab.:scared:


----------

